# What protection do you use....



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

I was cleaning the car this weekend and I got a gust of wind which blew the glass cleaner back in to my face! Tasty 

So I was wondering if anyone uses masks or anything else? I use nitrile gloves but nothing else.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Just gloves for me... love the taste of Autosmart in the morning :lol:

:wall:

:thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Just gloves and tend to try to be upwind if I can when using a spray, been there and done that


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Schoolboy error - Glass cleaners are best applied to a cloth and then wiped onto the glass. That way you don't eat it and it goes where it was intended :thumb:


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

Trolls breath is the worth thing I've inhaled. No pun intended.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Realistically speaking, if you wear gloves then you should be wearing a respirator mask and eye protection also but most of us don't do that.

I wear glasses all the time so they provide some degree of protection but like others have said, i either spray onto a cloth of stand upwind when using chemicals.

Besides, you try and buy a respirator mask right now for less than £100 IF you can find one that is.


----------

